# Texas Beans



## kc5tpy (Jun 9, 2013)

I know this will be old hat for most of you and there is probably a recipe like this already on the forum but I thought I might post it anyway.  In South Texas baked beans aren't as common as elsewhere.  When we make beans this is usually the type made.  My 17 year old aunt put the "bean juice" into my baby bottle and I have been hooked since. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Maybe a newcomer might be interested.  Give em a try.  Hope you like em.  Can't beat beans and cornbread!  Keep smokin!

Danny

PINTO BEANS

1 lb. - DRIED PINTO BEANS

6 or 8 - SLICES SMOKED BACON  (OR SAME AMOUNT OF SALT PORK)

1/2 med. - ONION – CHOPPED

1 lg. CLOVES - GARLIC – MINCED

1 tsp. – SALT

1/2 tsp. - BLACK PEPPER

1/2 tsp. - GROUND CUMIN

1 tbs. - PICANTE SAUCE (OR 1/2 JALAPENO – CHOPPED . OR ADD BOTH) – OPTIONAL

1/2 tbs. - GEBHARDTS CHILI POWDER

1/2 tsp. CELERY SALT

1/2 tsp. OREGANO

DIRECTIONS:

PICK ROCKS AND DIRT FROM BEANS.  PLACE BEANS IN LARGE POT AND COVER WITH 2 INCHES TAP WATER.  SOAK FOR 6 TO 8 HOURS.  DRAIN AND RINSE BEANS.  IN LARGE POT FRY BACON (OR SALT PORK) UNTIL  ALMOST COOKED ( YOU WANT TO RENDER THE FAT ).  ADD ONION AND GARLIC AND STIR FRY UNTIL ONION IS CLEAR.  ADD BEANS AND REMAINING INGREDIENTS.  COVER WITH  1 INCH OF WATER (DISTILLED WATER COOKS BEANS FASTER).  STIR WELL.  BRING TO RAPID BOIL.  REDUCE HEAT, STIR WELL, COVER AND SIMMER UNTIL  BEANS ARE TENDER.  STIR EVERY 10 TO 15 MINUTES.  TASTE FOR SEASONING.  CONTINUE TO BOIL TO THICKEN BEANS IF YOU LIKE.  SALT PORK GIVES A DIFFERENT TASTE TO BACON.  I LIKE EITHER.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 9, 2013)

That sounds good. I use my cured and smoked pieces of bacon in mine. YUMMY!

happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 9, 2013)

Sounds yummers....and thanks for sharing the recipe!

Kat


----------



## smoking granny (Jul 16, 2013)

Have to give a shout out to all! 

I've been working to get the perfect baked bean from dry beans.  The problem was getting the beans soft - cooked them literally all day and the bean stayed hard.  Have been doing lots of looking around on the internet and found all sorts of instructions for cooking dry beans.  Just by chance as I was getting the beans ready to boil my pressure pan was on the stove from the evening before and the light bulb went off.  With a little help from the 'net' I was able to find cooking times.  For the pinto beans that I was using it took just 12 minutes for the beans to be 'perfect'.  Added the rest of the ingredients and into a slow over for a couple of hours.  Finally, the soft bean with the complex flavors without opening a can or tipping the ketchup bottle!  The next time I do these I may pressure for a little less time and finish them on the smoker.  BUT, what I find is that once the salt and seasoning are added the texture of the bean takes much longer to change from hard to soft.


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 16, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> I know this will be old hat for most of you and there is probably a recipe like this already on the forum but I thought I might post it anyway.  In South Texas baked beans aren't as common as elsewhere.  When we make beans this is usually the type made.  My 17 year old aunt put the "bean juice" into my baby bottle and I have been hooked since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. we might be related. haha. that recipe for beans you got there is how beans have been made in my house for as long as i can remember, with the exception of the celery salt. everything else is spot on. thanks for sharing.


----------



## gary morris (Jul 16, 2013)

Just saw this and will defiantly try it out, I've only used pre-cooked-tinned beans before.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2013)

Yall need to suck up to Ms. Kat, she had fresh from the garden pinto's last week! Its the difference between an oven baked brisket and a low and slow smoked brisket.

I'll take my beans with onion, garlic, smoked sow belly and salt & pepper at the end, in a BIG pot, cooked all day. Cornbread and smothered taters. AND if you have mustard greens too, I'll say grace!

<in my best "Tim the Toolman" Taylor voice....>  Arrr arrr arrr arr arrrrrh!

PS and everyone better eat in self-defense!


----------



## smoking granny (Jul 16, 2013)

Lots of people are afraid of pressure cookers.  When used correctly there is little to worry about.  They do let off steam and make a hissing noise that startles some but without that there is a problem.  Good Luck! 

Not posting a recipe as there are so many out there you can choose the mix of spices and sweetener to suit yourself.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2013)

Man that sounds good! My wifes Mom and extended family is from Mass. so sweet molasses heavy Baked Beans is the norm although she love Dutch's Bean, In any event, this Chili Bean recipe is right up my alley as I am also a huge fan of Cajun Red Beans and Rice...One bit of info as Foamheart eluded to...Salt added to Dry/Soaked Beans at the beginning of the cook will Extend the time it takes to get them tender so always add salt at the end of the cook. An old New England trick to speed the tenderizing is to add a Half teaspoon Baking Soda to each pound of bean when boiling. The Alkaline water softens Beans well actually any veg you cook with it...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> An old New England trick to speed the tenderizing is to add a Half teaspoon Baking Soda to each pound of bean when boiling. The Alkaline water softens Beans well actually any veg you cook with it...JJ


They must have got that from the Acadiens as they passed thru because that is the little old ladies secret for cooking cajun white beans. It actually removes the outer shell or husk from the bean. You boil in a tablespoon of baking soda for only 15 mins, then rinse it clean and start cooking. Saves about 2+ hours of cooking. The other half of that secret is Morel or Snowdrift Lard. As soon as the beans are done add a spoonful which thickens the beans (making creamy smooth broth) but slows the water evaporation. That's when you throw in your pressed garlic and green onion tops and bottoms. Its the only cajun meal that actually uses the scallion's white bottom half.

Chef JJ......... Again, You never fail to impress.

Note: Foamheart likes all beans and peas! If you ever get a chance to try Pinkeye'd purplehull crowders with okra do not pass it up!


----------



## smoking granny (Jul 17, 2013)

Good Morning!  The baking soda also helps with the gas production so I always use it.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 17, 2013)

smoking granny said:


> Good Morning!  The baking soda also helps with the gas production so I always use it.


I had heard coca cola, I had heard day old beans, both would curb the Flatuation factor. But it seems a crime against nature to take away the fun part of beans. You get a good meal and a floor show from the same pot, its a food that always brings a reaction to your face. My Pop could take the varnish offa the baseboards and never say a work, just sit and smile.

I know, rude, crude, and socially unacceptable...............


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 17, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I had heard coca cola, I had heard day old beans, both would curb the Flatuation factor. But it seems a crime against nature to take away the fun part of beans. You get a good meal and a floor show from the same pot, its a food that always brings a reaction to your face. My Pop could take the varnish offa the baseboards and never say a work, just sit and smile.
> 
> I know, rude, crude, and socially unacceptable...............


lmfao....im dyin over here...cant stop laughing.... yes i still laugh at bodily sounds...(see how im being PC there with that?lol)


----------



## gary morris (Jul 17, 2013)

Foamheart, that's why I got a dog.... and I never buy bubble bath!


----------



## smoking granny (Jul 17, 2013)

I can only smile!  Having raised only boys with a good ol' boy husband there is little that causes me alarm.  It a proud day when the second grader comes hope and can belch the ABC's.  Been there done that.  I'm the daughter of a small town butcher so I know meat and my small smoker is just a little nod to the great big smoke house for all those hams and bacon.  The smell of hickory takes me home again.


----------

